# Feral Hop Hog



## Munut (18/8/09)

Went to the Feral Brewery on Saturday and I can highly recommend it. The staff are friendly and the place has the perfect atmosphere to kick back chatting with your mates while enjoying some great beers.

Any how the point of my post is I particularly like there Hop Hog IPA, I just love the big hop taste :icon_drool2: . 
I would like to makes something similar at home.

I came across the list of hops they use on another thread while using to search function but not much else.

Kettle hops : Warrior, Chinook, Centennial, Amarillo, Cascade
Dry *hop* : Amarillo, Centennial

Was hoping someone would be able to suggest a K&B or extract recipe to make something similar. 

Thanks. :beer:


----------



## Pennywise (18/8/09)

Awesome place Feral is, I was there a few years ago. I just had to buy a couple of their pint glasses, also had to buy a feral shirt for the young bloke (unborn at the time), I picked it right, he is a feral sometimes. 
Sorry can't help with recipe but I'll be following this one closely.


----------



## Katherine (18/8/09)

I love hop hog.. apparently has gone through changes

here are some links linky1

and

linkie 2


----------



## HeavyNova (20/9/10)

Recently tried this beer and have had a look around to see if anyone has had any luck replicating the Hop Hog. I'd love to give it a shot. 

Ever get around to trying this one Munut? Or anyone else?


----------



## Munut (20/9/10)

HeavyNova said:


> Recently tried this beer and have had a look around to see if anyone has had any luck replicating the Hop Hog. I'd love to give it a shot.
> 
> Ever get around to trying this one Munut? Or anyone else?



Been informed since my op the Hop Hog is choca block with Galaxy. Made a K&B ages ago that from what I could recall it did taste a bit like Hop Hog.

Recipie is on home PC will post it up wHen I get a chance.


----------



## HeavyNova (20/9/10)

Munut said:


> Been informed since my op the Hop Hog is choca block with Galaxy. Made a K&B ages ago that from what I could recall it did taste a bit like Hop Hog.
> 
> Recipie is on home PC will post it up wHen I get a chance.



Nice! Cheers Munut!


----------



## mintsauce (21/9/10)

I'll be following up on this - I enjoyed it but would not drink it very often, I just think it was an amazing amount of hop taste (we had it in Sail & Anchor) which I would like to know how to replicate


----------



## O'Henry (21/9/10)

I think it has a bit of Citra in it atm.


----------



## HeavyNova (21/9/10)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='682725' date='Sep 21 2010, 09:55 AM']I think it has a bit of Citra in it atm.[/quote]

Hmmm, Citra too hey?

So far I've heard;

Warrior
Chinook
Centennial
Amarillo
Cascade
Galaxy
& Citra

I'm also aware that the recipe has changed at some point and not know when this occured and what hops corespond to which version of the beer is making it tricky!

Anyone else out there with some info on the hops included in the most recent version of the Feral Brewery Hop Hog?


----------



## sinkas (21/9/10)

Just buy a carton of hop hog, and brew something that cant be locally sourced


----------



## Jimboley (21/9/10)

HeavyNova said:


> Hmmm, Citra too hey?
> 
> So far I've heard;
> 
> ...



Everyone's going nuts/feral over this beer today! 

Not sure that these are the hops, but I reckon that Simcoe/Chinook are responsible for piney'ness.
I reckon that Apollo would cover the Amarillo, Centennial, Cascade citrus notes.

Maybe Citra but not much...

I'm using this as my recipe for it....

24L

3kg LME or 5.7kg Maris otter



1kg Aromatic

500g Munich

500g Carapils

120g Heritage Crystal



15g Apollo @ 40 min

15g Apollo & 15g Chinook @ 20 min 

15g Apollo & 15g Chinook @ 1 min 

15g Chinook & 15g Centennial @ Dry 5 days



Yeast Food @ start of boil

Whirlfloc @ 10 min

What ya'll think??

Cheers

:beer:


----------



## Munut (23/9/10)

This was my attemp at it. It will need some time to round out, in the early stages the bitterness was a bit harsh. It dose come realy good though even my trendy Hanh Super Dry :icon_vomit: drinking brother was smashing it back.

Tooheys Special Draught 1 can

LDME 2kg

Crystal Malt 0.25kg

Carapils 0.15kg

Galaxy Hops 75g

US-05 Yeast



Steep Grains for 30mins at 65deg



Hops Galaxy

15g @ 20mins

10g @ 10mins

10g @ 5mins

20g Dry

20g Late hopped 



BRWERS NOTES



Rehydrated yeast pitched at about 27deg, temp was down to 20deg over night.



OG 1060

FG 1016

Yeast Att 73%



IBU 40.3
Late hops were added at bout 7days into fermentation as far as I can remember.

I imagine an extract version would be something like this



LLME 1.5kg

LDME 2kg

Crystal Malt 0.25kg

Carapils 0.15kg

Galaxy Hops 80g

US-05 Yeast



Steep Grains for 30mins at 65deg



Hops Galaxy

20g @ 30mins

10g @ 15mins

10g @ 5mins

20g Dry

20g Late hopped 

I haven't made the extract version yet but plan to.


----------



## jbowers (23/9/10)

That seems like a good recipe but Im doubting it tastes like hop hog. For my taste its certainly not a single hopped galaxy beer.


----------



## Munut (23/9/10)

It was a while ago I made it so don't know how close I got. A guy at work thats a very compertant brewer and knows the brewer at Feral told me that hop hog is all about the galaxy. Weather it's changed since then and weather they were using a different hop for bittering and some flavour and using Galaxy for flavour and aroma I don't know. But its worth a go you'll make beer either way. :chug:


----------



## HeavyNova (23/9/10)

Thanks for those recipes Munut and Jim. I don't mind doing a bit of experimentation. I'll probably learn something along the way too!

I'll have a crack at this beer in a few weeks time.


----------



## jbowers (24/9/10)

I tried it in the bottle last night. Firstly, [email protected]@@ing great beer. One of the best bottled options we have coming out of this country for sure.

Secondly, there is actually more galaxy in it, IMO, than I remember. I'd put a guess at the hop bill being maybe galaxy, citra and simcoe. Though I wouldn't be suprised if it had some centennial or some other C-hop.


----------

